# Betta Doll



## ShadowKat (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello hello! I though I'd share a little pixel doll of a betta mermaid I just finished up with.

Betta Mermaid

She is a pixel doll done on a base by the Starving Artist, Kenly Bop. I would link but I think it's against the rules. She's finished, but I plan on pixeling a betta and adding a background later.

Also, pixel dolls are done on the computer, usually starting with a base doll (similar to a barbie doll) without any hair/clothes/etc. You then draw whatever you want them to wear plus their hair and etc. and shade them, similar to a pen-n-paper drawing, only using little square pixels. 

Can't wait to hear what everyone thinks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow you did a very great job i never drew a betta mermaid should i?? it is pretty never heard of pixel dolls =/


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Aw, you did awesome! That brings back such memories ... I used to design those dolls as well. I don't think I have any saved anywhere though


----------



## ShadowKat (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks so much, you too! 
@Amy: Wish you still had some of your dolls to show off!


----------

